# DVD players Hit $55.96 at Walmart



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Just was in Walmart and saw a new low price on a DVD player...

$55.96

At this rate it will soon be buy 3 dvd and get the player free. The nearby cheap VCR was $58.xx.

Walmart in my area also has more shelf space for DVDs now than VHS. They have many DVDs in the $9 range, but still tapes lead the way with some in the $5 range.

Of course you can buy CD players for $25 or less, soon DVDs will be in this price range.


----------



## Mike T (Jul 24, 2002)

Yeah, but what model DVD player is it? Sometimes those cheap DVD players are a waste of money. It seems like everytime I am at Wal-Mart I see someone bringing back a off brand player for a refund. I rather spend a little more on something I know I won't have any problems with.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

WalMart is selling 2 progressive scan DVD Players, bith by Philips, the Q30, a lower end cousin to the high end $400 Q50 and the 724, which I beleve is one step above th Q30, in ierms of features. The Q30 is ~$140 and the other one is ~$180. I buy most of my DVDs from WalMart, their prices tend to be a few bucks lower the Circuit Ciry, Best Buy and Media Play.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Our Wal-Mart never has widescreen DVD's. Everything is pan and scan. I can't stand that! I ususlly buy my DVD's at Costco or Media Play.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

The local bestbuy had an DVD player (Apex 1600 I think) for $49.99 last time I was in there, with at least three models for about $80.

I want the $140 DVD recorder now ;-)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

And with all that, my uncle still refuses to upgrade to DVD. He is a firm believer in VHS, mainly since he loves pan scam, and thinks DVDs are too expensive  He is really missing out on a lot, he has a 53" Sony TV with interlaced component in and a Sony HT in a box with system DD and DTS 5.1 processing.

No matter how many times I tell him or explain to him he still doesn't like the idea of widescreen, "I have a 53" TV and I wanna see all 53"s of it" the always says. 

And get this he's in the market for *2* new VCRs, a JVC SVHS machine for playback only and a Sony VCR for recording only


----------

